
SF vs. Uber Eats: Service stops food delivery to Treasure Island citing fee cap - Reedx
https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/sf-vs-uber-eats-service-stops-food-delivery-to-treasure-island-citing-fee-cap/
======
chrismcb
I don't use Uber eats, or any other service. How does it work? Does the
restaurant pay the full cost? I would have assumed it was free to the
restaurant and the customer pays the delivery free. If that was the case, then
why is there a cap? But I'm assuming that isn't the case... Then how did
deliver services ever get to charging the restaurant?

------
friedman23
> They are upset about regulation, so in the middle of a pandemic, they are
> retaliating by punishing and redlining Treasure Island residents who live in
> a food desert. That’s actually despicable

Does anyone find this kind of rhetoric convincing?

~~~
aeyes
Any company is free to do business wherever and with whomever they want to.

~~~
ryan_j_naughton
That is not true. At certain points in history, e.g. WWII, rationing was in
effect wherein the government forcefully replaced the market with rationing
stamps and created limits on how much each family could consume to ensure
there was enough for the war effort and each household [1].

It's crazy to me how quickly people forget such interventions and then think
that any government action of such a nature is unprecedented. It's not.

If, for example, we start to have COVID decimate migrant farm labor who pick
our crops and often live in very tight quarters, then we might end up in a
situation with systemic food insecurity. At that point, it might be become
more reasonable for more extreme interventions to happen.

Similarly, society would be better served if people who are under forced
quarantine orders due to exposure COVID were provided meal delivery services
so they don't have to leave their house (ideally designed to minimize moral
hazard or cheating). Providing those services will most likely come through
governments using market services. But we shall see.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationing_in_the_United_Stat...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationing_in_the_United_States#World_War_II)

------
masonic
I suspect it's a longer drive to other points in SF, like the Candlestick end
of Bayview or up in the hills.

------
oceanghost
Could someone with knowledge of SF explain what Treasure Island is, and who
lives there?

~~~
charlesju
It's an island between SF and Oakland. Some people live there, probably in the
few thousand I'd imagine. Very few businesses on the island.

------
lazylizard
Can't ubereats set a $200 minimum order or similar?

